# TV TRC Noblex queda en stand by no prende



## deivi2016 (Ene 4, 2018)

Hola muy buenas tardes!
Bueno para empezar quiero decir que sigo con todo esto de la reparación (capacitan dome) la otra vez cree un tema sobre un equipo de música que al final lo termine devolviendo por que el cliente lo necesitaba urgente y como no me dio tiempo opte por devolverlo y que lo lleve a un especialista mas capacitado 

Ahora estoy con un tv noblex 21TC677U  No prende (solo la luz de stand by queda prendida).

Me fui directamente al micro "jungle" 
*pin 43 No le llegan los 5.1v 
siguiendo pistas me topo con que el regulador KIA 78R09P de cuatro patas no lanza los 5.1v de su pin dos.. su configuración es la siguiente (1entrada-2salida-3masa-4power). Leí por hay que el mismo micro jungle controla este ci activando su pata 4 para lanzar los 5.1v.
*Mi pregunta es: se esta protegiendo de alguna falla el tv? 
como puedo saber si el jungle esta trabajando bien y no tiene fallas? por que según leí que este tipos de tv es común la falla en el jungle.. seria una lastima ya que este tipos de integrados no se consiguen.

bueno les dejo el esquema: (el integrado esta abajo a la derecha del circuito del fly back

http://diagramas.diagramasde.com/ot...08SPP_LA72703_LA42205-E - Noblex 21TC667U.pdf

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

Para que encienda tanto la memoria como el micro deben tener 5V asi que eso sale de la fuente de stnd by
Cuando pulsas el boton de arranque,(te fijaste que el botón sirva?) debe habiliatarse la alimentación a la sección horizontal de la jungla, verifica eso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2018)

El KIA 78R09P recibe los 12 V por pata 1 ? , ese es de 9V no de 5 V


----------



## deivi2016 (Ene 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El KIA 78R09P recibe los 9 V por pata 1 ?



exactamente y no posee voltaje en el pin 4 por lo tanto creo que no va a lanzar los 5.1v no es asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2018)

Edité porque me di cuenta que ese no es el de 5 V sino de 9V

¿ Que voltaje tiene en pata 1 (entrada) ?


----------



## deivi2016 (Ene 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Edité porque me di cuenta que ese no es el de 5 V sino de 9V
> 
> ¿ Que voltaje tiene en pata 1 (entrada) ?



si tiene el voltaje como dice el diagrama son 8.7v y en su salida 0.4 ... en pin 4 0.4  ... no esta arrojando los 5.1 de su pin 2





pandacba dijo:


> Para que encienda tanto la memoria como el micro deben tener 5V asi que eso sale de la fuente de stnd by
> Cuando pulsas el boton de arranque,(te fijaste que el botón sirva?) debe habiliatarse la alimentación a la sección horizontal de la jungla, verifica eso



Acabo de chequear los botones y todos andan bien .. ahora me fijo lo otro


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

El ON/OFF no solo activa al regulador de 9V también activa los 36V
Por otro lado a la salida del IC681 hay 5V???? si esos 5V no estan el micro no funciona y por lo tanto no hay ON posible con lo cual tampoco hay 9V ni 36V


----------



## deivi2016 (Ene 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Para que encienda tanto la memoria como el micro deben tener 5V asi que eso sale de la fuente de stnd by
> Cuando pulsas el boton de arranque,(te fijaste que el botón sirva?) debe habiliatarse la alimentación a la sección horizontal de la jungla, verifica eso



Una pregunta como ubico la sección horizontal del jugle?





pandacba dijo:


> El ON/OFF no solo activa al regulador de 9V también activa los 36V
> Por otro lado a la salida del IC681 hay 5V???? si esos 5V no estan el micro no funciona y por lo tanto no hay ON posible con lo cual tampoco hay 9V ni 36V



SI el ic681 esta lanzando sus 5v ... lo que no puede medir son los 36 donde mido esos?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

Ubicá Q631 cerca de la fuente, del colector de éste la R635 de .47 del lado opueso al colector allí debe haber 36V
El VCC del horizontal lo tenes en el pin 19 y la salida del horizontal esta en el pin 21


----------



## deivi2016 (Ene 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Hubica Q631 cerca de la fuente, del colector de este la R635 de .47 del lado opueso al colector allí debe haber 36V
> El VCC del horizontal lo tenes en el pin 19 y la salida del horizontal esta en el pin 21



te cuento como me fue:

En el q631 medi: 25v emisor : 25v base : 0.5v colector
En los pines 19 y 21 de jungle me dieron 0v en ambos

no esta bien el voltaje de ese transistor verdad?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

Si, esta bajo, fijate en el Q431, que es el excitador del horizontal, fijate si no esta en corto, sacalo y fijate si aparecen los 36V


----------



## deivi2016 (Ene 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si, esta bajo, fijate en el Q431, que es el exitador del horizontal, fijate si no esta en corto, sacalo y fijate si aparecen los 36V



Medí tensión en ese transistor pero no encontré voltaje... lo saque y tampoco encontré algún voltaje


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

Tenes los 110V de horizontal?
En el pin 35 de la jungla/micro tenes 5V1?


----------



## deivi2016 (Ene 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Tenes los 110V de horizontal?
> En el pin 35 de la jungla/micro tenes 5V1?



En el pin 35 del jungle mido 3.42v pero cuando paso la punta del multimetro a otro punto de la misma isla mido los 5.4v no se por que sucede eso... los 110v lo mido en el +b del fly*back* ?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

Los 110 sobre el cátodo de D622, fijate si la pista no esta cortada medí continuidad entre el pin 35 y cualquier otro punto de los 5V1, previo descargar el capacitor, si es necesario raspa la protección con cuidado pone una luz por la parte de atrás


----------



## deivi2016 (Ene 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Los 110 sobre el cátodo de D622, fijate si la pista no esta cortada medí continuidad entre el pin 35 y cualquier otro punto de los 5V1, previo descargar el capacitor, si es necesario raspa la protección con cuidado pone una luz por la parte de atrás



En el catodo del diodo 622 mido 75V..

Acabo de revisar y hay una finísima rajadura casi posible de ver.. esta rajadura involucra las pistas de los pines 35 36 37 38 y ninguna me midió continuidad... voy a trabajar en esto raro que no me *h*aya dado cuenta lo peor de todo es que no se si ya estaba o por accidente lo hice yo


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

Ok, tal vez se les cayo, pero la gente no dice nada por temor que uno les cobre más, eso en el taller era moneda corriente


----------



## deivi2016 (Ene 4, 2018)

Bueno efectivamente el problema del televisor fue ese.. 4 pistas finísimas que iban hacia el ci jungle estaban cortadas por una pequeña rajadura casi imposible de ver a simple vista.. lo que hice fue soldar cables cuidadosamente luego le di al arranque...

Muchas gracias por sus ayuda! me sirven como experiencia!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2018)

Está cerca del flyback o de algún disipador  la rajadura ?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2018)

Que bueno Deivi me alegra que lo pudieras solucionar,un fuerte abrazo desde mi Córdoba natal


----------



## deivi2016 (Ene 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está cerca del flyback o de algún disipador  la rajadura ?



están justo saliendo del jungle .. lejos del fly



pandacba dijo:


> Que bueno Deivi me alegra que lo pudieras solucionar,un fuerte abrazo desde mi Córdoba natal



Un gran saludos! gracias por la info me sirvió demasiado!


----------

